# Jonathan Cahn's Prophetic Message to Joe Biden (Presidential Inauguration 2021)



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Interesting video I just watched


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

How does America do the things that it does? They just do it, and this has become a land where the wicked rule. There is a large percentage of its people who practice wickedness, such as homosexuals. The MCC is openly homosexual, and its reason for existence, is to propagate homosexuality. And call itself a Christian church. Which is refutation of the entire Holy Bible.









That is one of the winners of Miss Gay America. No nation that practices the abominable will survive.
And this nation adores the abomination of homosexuality.

http://ourcommunityroots.com/?p=23209


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@AquaHull, haven't watched the video yet. Will try later. I think I watched something that man put out a while back. It was a little spooky. 
@MisterMills357, why do those creatures always dress so gaudy?!?! They are truly a parody of a woman. You never see any of them in something tasteful like a nice sundress.

Right now the snow is coming down in buckets! So pretty. Thankfully its the light, fluffy kind. Easier to shovel.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

It has been announced that the gay pride flag will fly alongside the American flag at all embassies.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Annie said:


> @*AquaHull*, haven't watched the video yet. Will try later. I think I watched something that man put out a while back. It was a little spooky.
> @*MisterMills357*, why do those creatures always dress so gaudy?!?! They are truly a parody of a woman. You never see any of them in something tasteful like a nice sundress.
> 
> Right now the snow is coming down in buckets! So pretty. Thankfully its the light, fluffy kind. Easier to shovel.


 @*AquaHull*, Jonathan Chan makes the rounds on Christian TV, I have seen him on Jim Bakers show. He is pretty good.

@*Annie*, I am not sure why they dress like that, it might be like an advertisement. But they do it all over the country, I live in Saint Pete where they have a parade every year; and yes they dress like that and ride on floats.

When I lived in Huntington WV, there were two gay bars. At one of them, I saw a guy pull a red party dress out of the trunk of his car, and strut to the front door of the club.

PS: I have never seen one in a sun dress myself. That light material probably highlights man-shoulders.
The one that I posted is very unusual, that guy has woman shoulders. He looks like a beautiful chick. YUCK!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Robie said:


> It has been announced that the gay pride flag will fly alongside the American flag at all embassies.


Are you serious?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Annie said:


> @AquaHull, haven't watched the video yet. Will try later. I think I watched something that man put out a while back. It was a little spooky.
> @MisterMills357, why do those creatures always dress so gaudy?!?! They are truly a parody of a woman. You never see any of them in something tasteful like a nice sundress.
> 
> Right now the snow is coming down in buckets! So pretty. Thankfully its the light, fluffy kind. Easier to shovel.


Caan's new video is the same story with a twist for Biden. Like how can you put your left hand on the bible and make the sign of the cross, then go and use EO to push us further away from The Eternal, planned parenthood


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> Are you serious?


https://www.breitbart.com/social-ju...embassies-will-name-special-envoy-gay-rights/


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> @*AquaHull*, Jonathan Chan makes the rounds on Christian TV, I have seen him on Jim Bakers show. He is pretty good.
> 
> @*Annie*, I am not sure why they dress like that, it might be like an advertisement. But they do it all over the country, I live in Saint Pete where they have a parade every year; and yes they dress like that and ride on floats.
> 
> ...


When I lived in Philly, there was a gay bar that you could see from my dorm room window. At night all the gay prostitutes would hang out over by the parking lot next door. Lots of them. That was right before aids hit. Then little by little they all disappeared. Mostly died, I suppose. Very sad.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> Caan's new video is the same story with a twist for Biden. Like how can you put your left hand on the bible and make the sign of the cross, then go and use EO to push us further away from The Eternal, planned parenthood


I was told we have the best judges and politicians money can buy.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Annie said:


> When I lived in Philly, there was a gay bar that you could see from my dorm room window. At night all the gay prostitutes would hang out over by the parking lot next door. Lots of them. That was right before aids hit. Then little by little they all disappeared. Mostly died, I suppose. Very sad.


I had a gay prostitute take a shine to me. I had a habit of opening my window, with a fan blowing while I used a barbell, with 100 pounds on it.

He introduced himself to me one day, and he reached out and stroked my arm. I didn't punch him or anything, but YUCK ! He said that he had been admiring me, and I stood there and listened to him.

He was a black drag queen, and he is probably dead by now, AIDS maybe or murdered. 
Note: the town has about 50, 000 people , and it has become an outhouse. With crack, meth and fentanyl, and heroin running amok.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> I had a gay prostitute take a shine to me. I had a habit of opening my window, with a fan blowing while I used a barbell, with 100 pounds on it.
> 
> He introduced himself to me one day, and he reached out and stroked my arm. I didn't punch him or anything, but YUCK ! He said that he had been admiring me, and I stood there and listened to him.
> 
> ...


Poor soul.

My favorite pick up line ever happened on a bus and this guy told me I had the face of a botticelli angel. Lol, not really true. Of course I didn't fall for it, but thought it was very creative and clever.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Annie said:


> Poor soul.
> 
> My favorite pick up line ever happened on a bus and this guy told me I had the face of a botticelli angel. Lol, not really true. Of course I didn't fall for it, but thought it was very creative and clever.


Yeah he thought that you were cute, and he aimed high. Was he referring to The Birth of Venus? And the angels around her?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@MisterMills357 I saw that Painting in Italy. It's very big. He also did the panels around the sides of the Sistine Chapel. Very beautiful. He sure could paint pretty faces.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Annie said:


> @*MisterMills357* I saw that Painting in Italy. It's very big. He also did the panels around the sides of the Sistine Chapel. Very beautiful. He sure could paint pretty faces.


I will bet that he was a Christian, because no other type of person does that. Honestly, I don't know how he did it, except that God gave him the talent. The Sistine Chapel itself is a work of art.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

My only hope is that God takes into account that the election was stolen and Biden does not represent this nation. He is omnipotent and I hope he surgically spanks the ones who are doing this to our nation without spanking those of us who find ourselves helpless to stop the evil.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> I will bet that he was a Christian, because no other type of person does that. Honestly, I don't know how he did it, except that God gave him the talent. The Sistine Chapel itself is a work of art.
> 
> View attachment 111249


Hate to break it to you but...historians agree that both Michelangelo and da Vinci were both gay. Homosexuality was looked at differently back then.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> Hate to break it to you but...historians agree that both Michelangelo and da Vinci were both gay. Homosexuality was looked at differently back then.


You could keep some things to yourself, you know.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

denton said:


> you could keep some things to yourself, you know.


lol...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> lol...


A friend got real mad at me when I told him that DiNiro is a filthy, commie liberal. He didn't know and would have been happier not knowing. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Denton said:


> A friend got real mad at me when I told him that DiNiro is a filthy, commie liberal. He didn't know and would have been happier not knowing. :vs_laugh:


I literally have not watched anything he's been in in 4-5 years. There are nights when I'm looking for something on Prime and come across Raging Bull and think, I haven't seen that in years.
Nope, won't do it.
Same with a bunch of them.
I love Streisand's voice. If anything pays them a nickel, nope.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> I literally have not watched anything he's been in in 4-5 years. There are nights when I'm looking for something on Prime and come across Raging Bull and think, I haven't seen that in years.
> Nope, won't do it.
> Same with a bunch of them.
> I love Streisand's voice. If anything pays them a nickel, nope.


100%, I agree.

A friend told me I just HAD to watch some mobster movie (Can't remember the name of the movie). I asked who was in it, and he said Lenny De Crappio. No way, I told him. De Crappio might make money off me watching it and that is unacceptable. Why would I financially support someone who hates everything about me?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Denton said:


> A friend got real mad at me when I told him that DiNiro is a filthy, commie liberal. He didn't know and would have been happier not knowing. :vs_laugh:


A whole lot of women back in the 70's would have preferred never to find out that Richard Chamberlain (Dr. Kildare) was gay.
Johnny Mathis either.
Lots of disappointments there.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> A whole lot of women back in the 70's would have preferred never to find out that Richard Chamberlain (Dr. Kildare) was gay.
> Johnny Mathis either.
> Lots of disappointments there.


Johnny Mathis? Seriously?

You know, I'd ban you to silence you were I still a mod.

If you have some info that Jessi Coulter is a man in drag and Waylon was a ****, keep it to yourself. Got it?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Gomer Pyle too....Jim Neighbors


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> Gomer Pyle too....Jim Neighbors


Heck, I knew about that when I was a teen. My rifle instructor knew him. I considered shooting the instructor for telling me about Jim.

I like to think that Jim struggled with it and would not have been a part of the militant **** of today.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Carey Grant, Jack Benny EDIT Jack Benny was not gay. Sorry about that.

Some batted for both teams....

Marlon Brando
Alan Ladd....who knew Shane was gay.....go figure.
Montgomery Cliff
Anthong Perkins
Spencer Tracey
Katherine Hepburn
James Dean

Back in the glory days of Hollywood, the studios would arrange fake marriages, complete with photos of the weddings, etc.
It was all for show as if the public found out....their careers and the Hollywood money ended.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Denton said:


> Johnny Mathis? Seriously?
> 
> You know, I'd ban you to silence you were I still a mod.
> 
> If you have some info that Jessi Coulter is a man in drag and Waylon was a ****, keep it to yourself. Got it?


Mathis is still alive...86.
Apparently a big fighter for gay rights.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> Carey Grant, Jack Benny
> 
> Some batted for both teams....
> 
> ...


JACK FREAKING BENNY?!?!?!

I'm not reading any more of your posts.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> Carey Grant, Jack Benny
> 
> Some batted for both teams....
> 
> ...


Here is Wiki on Jack Benny. Seems he liked girls. Take back your fake news!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Benny


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Denton said:


> Here is Wiki on Jack Benny. Seems he liked girls. Take back your fake news!
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Benny


Done.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Merle Haggard was though.....













































































Just kidding.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Let's not forget old Ironsides/Perry Mason... Raymond Burr.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> Merle Haggard was though.....
> 
> Just kidding.


Might was well have been. Turns out that he was an idiotic liberal. I'm ashamed to say that I learned to play many of his songs on the guitar when I was a kid.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> Johnny Mathis? Seriously?
> 
> You know, I'd ban you to silence you were I still a mod.
> 
> If you have some info that Jessi Coulter is a man in drag and Waylon was a ****, keep it to yourself. Got it?


Jessi was a knock out, here she is singing the 75th Psalm.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Waylon & Jessi singing Caught In A Trap, one of the best country songs out there.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> Jessi was a knock out, here she is singing the 75th Psalm.


So beautiful. Guess what will be the outro to tonight's podcast if Sas agrees.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> So beautiful. Guess what will be the outro to tonight's podcast if Sas agrees.


You used a snip of her song, I cheated and went to the podcast. "To thee O God, we give thanks".....It was a good choice.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

AquaHull said:


>


I wore that song out when I was in Germany, with the Army.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

OK, I think that I have derailed another thread, so my day is off to a fine start.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

AquaHull said:


>


Yep, That looks like my work here on this forum.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Robie said:


> Hate to break it to you but...historians agree that both Michelangelo and da Vinci were both gay. Homosexuality was looked at differently back then.


Really? I didn't know that. If it's true, God's their judge not us--and I'm not saying you're judging them, btw--but thought it needs to be said.

Being gay doesn't bar anyone from being a Christian in and of itself. It's the act that's sinful. I know some gay people who are Christian and they do strive live a chaste life. It's a heavy cross, but possible. A number of the guys in art school were gay.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> OK, I think that I have derailed another thread, so my day is off to a fine start.


My fault. I'm sorry guys. I'll try not to go off on any more tangents.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

If there were no gay people, there would be few arts, movies,music.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Annie said:


> Really? I didn't know that. If it's true, God's their judge not us--and I'm not saying you're judging them, btw--but thought it needs to be said.
> 
> Being gay doesn't bar anyone from being a Christian in and of itself. It's the act that's sinful. I know some gay people who are Christian and they do strive live a chaste life. It's a heavy cross, but possible. A number of the guys in art school were gay.





Annie said:


> My fault. I'm sorry guys. I'll try not to go off on any more tangents.


You haven't done anything but contribute. And you are right, being an abstentious homosexual is acceptable in Christianity. Contrarily, being an active one is a ticket to Hell. Sodom and Gomorrah prove that, since they were made an example, because they practiced homosexuality blatantly. They were reprobates, who could not be changed.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> If there were no gay people, there would be few arts, movies,music.


I don't believe that, and I can tell you that the great writers of the 19th century, were overwhelmingly Christians. Crime and Punishment is a good example, Dostoevsky shows his Christianity all through the book.

And at the books end he shows it some more. By giving a double murderer hope of salvation, and freedom through Sonia and a New Testament.

Not many writers have ever risen high enough to equal that author.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

A whole bunch of them, either closet homosexuals or bisexuals.
Many were married.
Here's a link to a ton more.

https://www.ranker.com/list/gay-authors-list-of-famous-lgbt-writers/kron34

Oscar Wilde
Walt Whitman
Tennessee Williams
Truman Capote
Emily Dickinson
T.S Eliot


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> If there were no gay people, there would be few arts, movies,music.


Sure there would be... it'd all be run by Rednexx


----------

